# Using Fabric Glue For Hem Tags?



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about ordering some labels to use as hem tags, and I can't find someone to sew them on for a good price that I can afford. My alternate idea is to use a fabric glue that's washable and dries clear and flexible. I found some here ( Amazon.com: Beacon Fabri-Tac Permanent Adhesive, 4-Ounce: Arts, Crafts & Sewing )

Could I get some feedback on this idea? Has anyone ever tried it? I know the glue can sometimes dry a little stiff but these won't be used on the inside of the shirt where it would touch the skin, just on the bottom hem of the shirt.

Any advice would be awesome! Thanks everyone =)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

a customer of mine put an ad on craigslist, went to Jo-Ann's sewing center-sales reps aren't Jo-Ann employee's at least around here and asked around for someone that can sew. 

Eventually, he found a neighbor who happened to sew and made a deal with her. For some reason or another
someone knows how to sew and you just don't know it yet.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I do know a few people who sew, they just don't want to take the job. They say its too time consuming. I even offered up a free shirt and $30.

My screen printer charges 0.70 per tag(for 100 shirts) and an extra $70 seems like way too much.

@shirtsari - Sorry, I'm located in Pittsburgh, PA it would cost too much to ship the shirts back and forth =\


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

If the fabric glue does not work you can try Heat and Bond. (It may be actually called Heat n' Bond or something like that.)


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

shirtsari said:


> If the fabric glue does not work you can try Heat and Bond. (It may be actually called Heat n' Bond or something like that.)


I did look into that as well but it seemed like it would be kind of tedious, wouldn't I have to cut it to the size of each tag?


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

Using Heat n' bond is like everything else. It may be a pain to set it up in the beginning but once you get it going you would find it to be efficient. I suggested it because I have been using fabric glue and it does not seem to be the best option. I used the Beacon 3-in-1 Advance Craft Glue to attach a patch to a cotton bag I use every day and the patch is coming off in some places. (Glue labels make the glue SEEM to be the magic bullet for every situation but you have to test, test, test. I paid $6 for a bottle of craft glue and got it home and realized I paid 6 times as much as I should have for a bottle of nicely packaged plain white glue that I could have bought at the dollar store and have gotten a much larger bottle.) The bag is rather stiff and that may be the reason the patch didn't hold really well. The fabric glue may work better on another fabric combination.
I have the Heat n' Bond but I have not had time to test it. Let us know how your fabric glue works.
You can also try hot melt glue that uses a tipped gun to heat it.


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

Heat and bond is a really good product. Be aware there is Heat n Bond lite and Heat n Bond ultra. The lite is made so it can attach with heat, but be sewn through for permanence. The ultra works by itself.
It is basically the same thing you would find on a ready made iron-on patch. A thin, clear plasticy film. You layout your tags face down on the heat press, cover with heat n bond, press for 2 seconds. Just enough to secure the adhesive to the patch. trimming the excess is pretty easy. Then the tag attaches like an iron on patch. It is a hotmelt adhesive sheet so it liquifies, glues the fabrics, and go back to a solid.
It is much easier than dealing with any glue, and will be a uniform, thin adhesive.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

k m toydarian said:


> Heat and bond is a really good product. Be aware there is Heat n Bond lite and Heat n Bond ultra. The lite is made so it can attach with heat, but be sewn through for permanence. The ultra works by itself.
> It is basically the same thing you would find on a ready made iron-on patch. A thin, clear plasticy film. You layout your tags face down on the heat press, cover with heat n bond, press for 2 seconds. Just enough to secure the adhesive to the patch. trimming the excess is pretty easy. Then the tag attaches like an iron on patch. It is a hotmelt adhesive sheet so it liquifies, glues the fabrics, and go back to a solid.
> It is much easier than dealing with any glue, and will be a uniform, thin adhesive.


When Heat n Bond dries, is it overly stiff or is it still flexible? I might consider trying it out.

I don't have a heat press, but I'm sure an iron would suffice?


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I have Heat n' Bond ultra I have to dig it out and try it. I think it will be fairly flexible. The smaller the tag the less important flexibility will be, I assume.
I think you have to not overdo it on the heating as it melts it too much and goes into the fabrics too much. I think you have to follow the instructions carefully about the heating.

I tried using the hot melt glue gun and then I also pressed it with the iron and I think I heated it too long and made the glue go into the fabric too much instead of sitting at the surface boundaries. I will have to try it again. Maybe a different brand of glue stick will work better.

There are also hot melt glue powders you can buy. Lancer group has them (for transfers) but I have not tried them yet.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

shirtsari said:


> I have Heat n' Bond ultra I have to dig it out and try it. I think it will be fairly flexible. The smaller the tag the less important flexibility will be, I assume.
> I think you have to not overdo it on the heating as it melts it too much and goes into the fabrics too much. I think you have to follow the instructions carefully about the heating.
> 
> I tried using the hot melt glue gun and then I also pressed it with the iron and I think I heated it too long and made the glue go into the fabric too much instead of sitting at the surface boundaries. I will have to try it again. Maybe a different brand of glue stick will work better.
> ...


I read some reviews on Heat n Bond on Amazon, there aren't very many but 2 out of the 3 people said after a few washes it started to peel. The other person hadn't washed it.

Can't really go by 3 reviews on Amazon though haha It's only a dollar or so I'll just try it myself. I'll try the glue too and see which works best. I have plenty of my own t-shirts that I don't mind ruining.

Thank you for the feedback it's very much appreciated =) If anyone else has any opinions I'd love to hear them as well. The more options the better!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

In case anyone else is wondering about this, I tried out both the fabric glue and the Heat n Bond stuff. The glue is WAY better, the Heat n Bond peels right off after a wash even with cold water and low heat in the dryer.

The glue is far more messy, but I'm sure there are ways to make it easier.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

im in this same boat myself currently... but sewing the tag on is a straight shot and about an inch for my tags, so i think i'm gonna practice and teach myself to sew. seems easier and higher quality than glue.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

If you don't want any issues with your tags, I'd highly recommend doing it right and sewing them in. I didn't even bother with finding someone to sew my hem tags in...just decided to do it myself. I researched sewing machines, bought one with great reviews from Walmart for $150, and tought myself to sew in an hour. I have one inch hem tags and practiced on my sample tags and old tshirts, and they came out great! It's a one inch straight line...you really can't go wrong.


----------

